# Bad Molars.. ""HelP!!!"..



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi All
My four yr. old Chi's two back Molars are really tarted up,
(always been a constant battle to keep these two teeth
even semi clean), now one is a little loose, so yepp,, 
I'll be having to take him to get them all cleaned and
probably getting them two upper Molars extracted.
Actually I perfer he extract them, as like I said, they have
always been a pain to try to keep even semi decent to
no advail (and I even use the Petzlife for brushing) still to no
advail and garentee them two are what is keeping his
"really..." foul little breath so bad. 

Anyway, Sorry (lol..) my question,,,
***Anyone had there Chi's upper back molars extracted and if
so, did all go well

*** Anything I should be informed about before getting this
done or be aware about ??

Nervous as heck having to get this done, and having him put
under anthesea. Hate it... 

I've asked a vet before to only put them under for a short
amount of time as possible and a least amount as possible.
Don't know if it does any good, but,, I try.. 
Thanks guys!!! 
Blessings.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello! Sorry to hear about your dogs "dental dilemma!" Depending on how bad his teeth are, the vet may or may not opt to extract them. At the clinic I once worked for, if any teeth were extracted, the dogs were sent home with pain medications AND antibiotics to prevent an infection (as oral infections can spread easily through the gums into the bloodstream, so better safe than sorry.) He may need to be on softened food for a while, depending on how many teeth are left. My one "old man" Miles as we call him, is at least 10 and has just a few teeth. We reluctantly put him on a raw diet as an attempt to help what teeth he had left, and he's surprised us with his determination. Since raw bones have been a part of his diet, I've been able to actually scrape off, with my fingernail, some of the tartar that's built up. Eeew I know.  While there's no way to reverse any damage that the tartar has already done, a good dental cleaning from the vet will give you a good "fresh start." There are some great enzyme sprays that you spray into their mouths daily that have been known to have great results, maybe someone can chime in with specific recommendations! For what it's worth, though, I've witnessed and participated in many dental cleanings and they are not complicated nor do they take very long. They use an ultrasonic scaler that plaque practically "melts" off under. It's normal for their gums to bleed after, especially if tartar has been caked on for a long time causing the gum line to recede; but long-term will be much better for him. Definitely make sure they hook ya up with some pain meds, and he'll be good as new in no time. =) Try not to worry and BEST WISHES!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Great post from Kat! :thumbright:


My Pom had most of her teeth extracted, around 10 years old. She came out of
it great. A little lethargic for two hours or so, then like nothing happened. She
was given antibiotics, it was a month worth I believe, and I had to put her on
canned food. That's about it. So don't you worry, you are doing a good thing,
helping your pup that could be in discomfort. Keep us posted!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, you did what you could, now just see what the vet says. If they are loose, that is a sign of gum disease, and they probably come out. I think that raw bones, kibble whatever food you use, it is a genetic thing. One of mine I have a dental done every year!


----------

